# Historic Princeton



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 4, 2006)

I have lived in the Princeton NJ area for over six years now and never actually toured the historic sites. Well now I am less than two weeks away from moving to North Carolina and am in a way, cramming the local site seeing that I should have taken the time to do long ago.  

So yesterday my family did a three hour tour and saw all the major sites with a guide. It was very worthwhile. The only part that was not covered very well was the theological seminary. We passed it and the guide said some general comments, but nothing too detailed. I asked him if he knew where Benjamin Warfield and Charles Hodge lived, but he did not know. So I think we may return and spend more time just at the seminary.

I did find Jonathan and Sara Edwards resting place as well as Charles Hodge, Grover Cleveland, and many other famous Princetonians.

I want to go back and see BB Warfield´s resting place as well as Alexander Hall and Hodge Hall.

*If anyone can think of some historic places relating to the seminary and historic Presbyterianism, please share.*


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 4, 2006)

Old Tennant Presbyterian; Tennant, NJ, not far from where you are.

First Federated Presbyterian, 33rd and Avenue C; Bayonne, NJ is a national historic landmark. It was originally the site of an old Dutch Reformed Congregation that had been founded in colonial times. It was First Reformed Church until 1952. My parents were communicant members of First Reformed and I was baptised as an infant there.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 4, 2006)

This may be redundant but there was some discussion of the Princeton Seminary/cemetery here and of Archibald Alexander here.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> Old Tennant Presbyterian; Tennant, NJ, not far from where you are.
> 
> First Federated Presbyterian, 33rd and Avenue C; Bayonne, NJ is a national historic landmark. It was originally the site of an old Dutch Reformed Congregation that had been founded in colonial times. It was First Reformed Church until 1952. My parents were communicant members of First Reformed and I was baptised as an infant there.



I appreciate the information.

I am primarily concerned with Princeton and the seminary. But it is interesting to know about other sites not too far away.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This may be redundant but there was some discussion of the Princeton Seminary/cemetery here and of Archibald Alexander here.



I witnessed the sites mentioned in the first thread. Aaron Burr is buried next to Jonathan Edwards in the Presidential lot. Very interesting cemetery.

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2006)

This site may be of interest, but I'm thinking these sites are probably some of those you spoke of visiting earlier.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

Princeton Cemetery


----------

